# Feels like I can't breathe...



## Jya1124 (Oct 1, 2011)

Last week I had an us on my thyroid which showed it was abnormally enlarged. I've been having this feeling in the morning when I swallow like I can't breathe (which is what led back me to the endo in the first place), and it's not getting better. It's really starting to freak me out. I know it isn't just anxiety because it happens even after I've taken anxiety meds...my doctor isn't the greatest and didnt clarify if it was a goiter or what. I'm concerned. He literally only told me if I felt as if it was swollen and I have trouble breathing to go to the er. I DIY know what is going on. Anyone else had this feeling?


----------



## Jya1124 (Oct 1, 2011)

I don't* know what else is going on..***


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Jya1124 said:


> Last week I had an us on my thyroid which showed it was abnormally enlarged. I've been having this feeling in the morning when I swallow like I can't breathe (which is what led back me to the endo in the first place), and it's not getting better. It's really starting to freak me out. I know it isn't just anxiety because it happens even after I've taken anxiety meds...my doctor isn't the greatest and didnt clarify if it was a goiter or what. I'm concerned. He literally only told me if I felt as if it was swollen and I have trouble breathing to go to the er. I DIY know what is going on. Anyone else had this feeling?


Good grief; what's with this doctor? If your thyroid is enlarged, something is wrong.

What did he do? Anything? Any lab tests? Any thyroxine replacement?

If you are having that much difficulty because of a goiter and yes, they do grow inward rather than outward, try to find a doctor STAT and yes, there is th ER. I don't know which choice is a better choice because I am not there to see your true state. But, I do sense that it is very bad.


----------



## Jya1124 (Oct 1, 2011)

He didn't run any lab work whatsoever!!!! I saw my primary care doctor the day after (Friday) and am waiting for blood work results but neither of them are doing anything or telling me what to do about my enlarged thyroid. I'm seriously about to go into the er. I can't take it anymore. The doctors just don't listen and then my endo just tells me my hair falling out and all the other symptoms are from stress. What should I do? I'm worried. Do you think the er would be more help? Or do you think I should wait it out? What is the usual protocol when you have an enlarged thyroid? Thank you for your help please give me more advice!


----------



## Negative101 (May 23, 2011)

Thyroid meds are the usual treatment, but it takes some time to kick in. I imagine the ER will simply assure your vitals are ok and then tell you to see your family doc, although I could be wrong. Definitely go to the ER if u sense difficulty breathing or any other serious symptoms. Also, get a new doctor... Do a search on ratemymd (google it) and find a good one. I'm not sure what your current doctor is waiting for... A goiter causing symptoms should be addressed.

Keep us up do date


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Jya1124 said:


> He didn't run any lab work whatsoever!!!! I saw my primary care doctor the day after (Friday) and am waiting for blood work results but neither of them are doing anything or telling me what to do about my enlarged thyroid. I'm seriously about to go into the er. I can't take it anymore. The doctors just don't listen and then my endo just tells me my hair falling out and all the other symptoms are from stress. What should I do? I'm worried. Do you think the er would be more help? Or do you think I should wait it out? What is the usual protocol when you have an enlarged thyroid? Thank you for your help please give me more advice!


Ultra-sound and lab tests. Cancer has to be ruled out. Even RAIU uptake which would be the very best choice; especially if your goiter is compromising your swallowing and breathing.

When you get your results, be sure to get the ranges. We need to see both.

If you feel you need the ER, go. There is only one you.

Very very worried for you!


----------



## Jya1124 (Oct 1, 2011)

My mom took the red eye flight out this morning and should be here in an hour or so and I'm going to have her take me in and watch my kids. It doesn't seem to be getting any better, and I'm worried. I had to sleep sitting up last night. It was scary to say the least. I think I also have some kind of viral infection or sinus infection that is making
It worse. My sinuses are stuffy and my throat hurts. Isn't this a sign of viral thyroidits? I don't know anymore. All I know is that I hope they run the proper tests at the hospital.


----------



## Prairie Rose (Nov 17, 2011)

Sending positive thoughts to you. I'm so glad your mom can come and watch the kids. Please let us know how you are when you can find some time.


----------



## Jya1124 (Oct 1, 2011)

I will let you all know. Thank you for the support.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Jya1124 said:


> My mom took the red eye flight out this morning and should be here in an hour or so and I'm going to have her take me in and watch my kids. It doesn't seem to be getting any better, and I'm worried. I had to sleep sitting up last night. It was scary to say the least. I think I also have some kind of viral infection or sinus infection that is making
> It worse. My sinuses are stuffy and my throat hurts. Isn't this a sign of viral thyroidits? I don't know anymore. All I know is that I hope they run the proper tests at the hospital.


This is wonderful news and your mom is the "bomb!" Good for you and good for her.

We will be waiting to hear. Your mom can advocate for you. When a person is sick, it is hard to advocate for yourself. You can't even think when you are sick.

{{{{jya1124}}}}


----------



## Jya1124 (Oct 1, 2011)

She is great for helping she was very worried last night. I really hope I get some real answers and treatment and not pushed away as usual.


----------



## Jya1124 (Oct 1, 2011)

What should I be asking the er doctors? Any specific testing I should be asking for? As far as I know the only thing done since I was told I ha an enlarged abnormal thyroid was bloodwork Friday from my PCM on base--for my thyroid levels only. Should I be asking for further tests? I'm worried they're just going To send me away with no answers...


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Jya1124 said:


> What should I be asking the er doctors? Any specific testing I should be asking for? As far as I know the only thing done since I was told I ha an enlarged abnormal thyroid was bloodwork Friday from my PCM on base--for my thyroid levels only. Should I be asking for further tests? I'm worried they're just going To send me away with no answers...


Ultra-sound at the very least; RAIU (radioactive uptake) at the very best.

These tests are highly recommended.

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin)
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin, http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/1969138 ), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Sending positive thoughts your way! hugs3

I don't have much experience with all of this, but I would make it explicitly clear (and I'm sure you or your mom will) that you are having trouble swallowing, breathing, etc. and need something to change.


----------



## Jya1124 (Oct 1, 2011)

It's been 4 1/2 hours and I have yet to be seen....awesome.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Oh, how excellent. <insert sarcasm> Always fun to take a back seat with a legitimate problem to the drug-seekers filling the ER on any given day.

Hope you get in soon!


----------



## Jya1124 (Oct 1, 2011)

It was 6 hours of total waiting in the waiting room. They called me back only to tell me that they were not going to see me. They didn't do blood work, us, anything. They said they are not endocrinologists and as long as I can breathe and not choke swallowing they will not see me. She didn't touch my neck, examine me----nothing. I started crying immediately and she said, "well so let me get this straight--you just found out you have a goiter and now it feels swollen?" I said "wow, I see what you are insinuating. You're wrong, and I deserve treatment." She wrote my discharge papers and sent me home. I'm even more worried and baffled and floored now. What do I do????


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

And there's the problem with modern medicine: reaction instead of prevention. So do you have any endo or another doc you can follow up with, or are all the resources pretty much tapped out in your area? What has your own doc said about having to sleep sitting up, the trouble breathing, and the trouble swallowing? I wonder if you put a call into them what they would say?


----------



## Jya1124 (Oct 1, 2011)

He would probably say it was stress related and it had nothing to do with my thyroid. He hasn't set up any plans to help adress the thyroid enlargement. I don't want to see him
Anymore. There is one other specialist in town, but he didn't work through the er so he couldn't help. I guess now I'll just have to
Deal with it and use my mom for help
And support as much as I can. Thanks for the support all! Sorry for the bad punctuation 
I'm on my phone and it's capitalizing and automatically entering all kinds of things! Oops!


----------



## angel1976 (Nov 15, 2011)

In my opinion your symptoms are more stress related but:
check if you can bereathe better with neck extended;
if so it still may be related to thyroid / neck problem
The thyroid may swell from careless palpating methods, especially if it is inflammed
also I am surprised why you were not checked for anxiaty/ asthma attacks and heart condition.
Sometimes bloating sue to the gases in transverse colon cause the same symptoms by pushing up on the diaphragm; therefore even a bowel movement may haelp in this case.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Jya1124 said:


> He would probably say it was stress related and it had nothing to do with my thyroid. He hasn't set up any plans to help adress the thyroid enlargement. I don't want to see him
> Anymore. There is one other specialist in town, but he didn't work through the er so he couldn't help. I guess now I'll just have to
> Deal with it and use my mom for help
> And support as much as I can. Thanks for the support all! Sorry for the bad punctuation
> I'm on my phone and it's capitalizing and automatically entering all kinds of things! Oops!


OMG!! Unbelievable!!! Where did the "caring" part of medicine go?

Is your mom there now?


----------



## Negative101 (May 23, 2011)

Like I mentioned previously: ER's will assure youre alive and well, and send you on your way. Dont expect something that can be treated by your family doctor (a competent one, at least) to be addressed in the ER.

Its unfortunate that your current Doctor keeps putting your concerns down. The beautiful part about medicine, though? You can just go to another doctor. You dont owe your current doctor anything. Its your life, take charge.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

And personally, I wouldn't give them the satisfaction of having the last word. Folks vote with their wallets and their insurance.


----------



## Jya1124 (Oct 1, 2011)

Yes I will be trying my hardest to get into another endo in town this week while my family is still here to help us out. This is a tough road. I stopped taking my synthroid on Friday for 2 days (as recommended by my doctor on Fridays visit), and am having labs done to check to see if it changed my levels from
The previous week. It has helped my symptoms though. I don't feel the enlargement like I was, my heart is racing less, and my appetite is coming back. Hair is still falling out like crazy and still a little emotional, but I feel better overall. Maybe it's the medication that's making me feel so awful. I don't know anymore...I'm so confused. I'm almost at the point that I just want to have it killed or removed, but then again that's super scary :/


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Jya1124 said:


> Yes I will be trying my hardest to get into another endo in town this week while my family is still here to help us out. This is a tough road. I stopped taking my synthroid on Friday for 2 days (as recommended by my doctor on Fridays visit), and am having labs done to check to see if it changed my levels from
> The previous week. It has helped my symptoms though. I don't feel the enlargement like I was, my heart is racing less, and my appetite is coming back. Hair is still falling out like crazy and still a little emotional, but I feel better overall. Maybe it's the medication that's making me feel so awful. I don't know anymore...I'm so confused. I'm almost at the point that I just want to have it killed or removed, but then again that's super scary :/


Please consider that an endo is not absolutely necessary. They mostly specialize in diabetes. The best scenario is finding a good doc who understands this thyroid stuff. Could be a D.O., Internal Medicine, GP.................etc..


----------

